# New to the world of scroll sawing



## Coxylee (4 Mar 2013)

Have been a member of this site for a few months now and have recently purchased an Axminster AWSS-18 scroll saw and have been practicing over the past few weeks to try and get the hang of it! In my spare time over the past 18 months, I have been building childrens furniture and doing small carpentry projects in my local area. I have wanted a scroll saw for a while and finally purchased one to add to my workshop to enable me to do more detailed work. 

Here are a couple of my projects/name plaques I have done since my purchase:

















Thanks for looking.
Lee


----------



## boysie39 (4 Mar 2013)

Hi Lee ,some very nice scrolling there ,love the butterfly but it's all pretty good . =D> 

Thanks for showing ,


----------



## stevenw1963 (5 Mar 2013)

Nowt wrong with any of it Lee, well done - especially like the font & neatness of the Molly sign, really neat


----------



## Coxylee (5 Mar 2013)

thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## mac1012 (5 Mar 2013)

look really nice !! like the butterfly 

how you finding the awf 18 ?

mark


----------



## Coxylee (5 Mar 2013)

Thanks Mark.

Yeah think the saw is very good, although with not having used one before, i dont really have anything to compare it to. The only thing i did find is that to make it more practical to do internal cuts, i had to remove quite a few of the plastic guards/trim, to enable me to get to the lower pin holder? Might be just me making a meal of it! Oh, and dont really think too much of the flexi drive attachment either.

Do you have the same model?


----------



## Gary Morris (6 Mar 2013)

Hi Coxylee, all of your pieces look cracking, I especially like the font, they all look uniform and very well cut.

Gary


----------

